# Canon 5D3: Is 30fps "REALLY" 30fps, or is it slightly off?



## cayenne (May 23, 2014)

Hello all,

I'm getting ready to bring in some 5D3 footage I shot for the first time, using the 30fps frame rate, this was to match other video cameras on the shoot, guessing they were shooting 30fps.

I'm about to bring it into Davinci Resolve Lite, and I learned in the past, especially with Resolve and FCPX roundtripping workflow…*that the 5D3 does not in fact shoot 24fps, but it shoots 23.976fps*, and Resolve is *VERY* sensitive to this….took me forever to figure that roundtripping problem out.

With 24fps from the 5D3, I make sure on Resolve and FCPX both that they work with and out put to 23.976 so that it works.

So, with that being said….on the 5D3, is 30fps == 30fps or is it something like 29.xxx fps in reality?

Thank you in advance,

cayenne


----------



## mackguyver (May 23, 2014)

It's 29.97 FPS (according to the manual), which is the NTSC standard:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTSC#History

http://theautomaticfilmmaker.com/blog/2009/2/23/about-frame-rates-or-why-2997.html


----------



## tcg films (May 29, 2014)

Yes, it's 29.97fps. It was the 5D II that was originally 30fps until the a firmware update corrected that to 29.97.


----------

